# NiSi Optics will be announcing their first RF wide angle lens soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 4, 2021)

> NiSi Optics, known for their filters and filter holders will be launching an RF mount wide angle lens soon.
> All I have received about the lens is a picture of it, and I can’t break down what exactly it is by the image alone. It looks like it’s an f/4, but the focal length is a bit of a mystery. It’s probably safe to assume that it’ll be a manual focus lens
> If it’s priced right, it should do well.



Continue reading...


----------



## cayenne (Jan 4, 2021)

I think this is one thing that I didn't realize about mirrorless cameras that I really like a LOT.

The ability to adapt 3rd party lenses, to adapt vintage lenses, and allow many more 3rd party new lenses for use.....and with focus assist, this is all possible with manual lenses.

My eyes are bad...but if even "I" can manual focus these days....anyone can.

I've got a couple mirrorless cameras, and I'm having a blast scooping up lenses and adapters to use on the various cameras. 

This is really opening up amazing capabilities of each camera and it allows me to get much more use out of each lens.

More and more, I"m finding less and less need for autofocus. A lot of my photography HAS become the slower, more thoughtful process.

I dunno whether the process has moved me more to the manual lenses or vice/versa.

But unless I"m shooting something with motion, sports, concerts (precious little of those lately, granted), or candid....I find I don't need autofocus.

I'm learning zone focusing when out and about with whatever camera and once you get a feel for that, its even faster than autofocus...I set the manual lenses for the environment I'll likely be shooting in and I don't have to have any thought, I whip up the camera, quickly compose and click.

LOL...ok, I"m rapidly getting off topic on this thread...it just started me thinking.

But the main thing is, with mirrorless cameras, every manual lens I but I"m thinking of its purchase in terms for ALL of my cameras, not just one.

cayenne


----------



## Always Obsolete (Jan 4, 2021)

cayenne said:


> I think this is one thing that I didn't realize about mirrorless cameras that I really like a LOT.
> 
> The ability to adapt 3rd party lenses, to adapt vintage lenses, and allow many more 3rd party new lenses for use.....and with focus assist, this is all possible with manual lenses.
> 
> ...



Some of my favorite images of late were from mirrorless cameras w/ vintage manual-focus lenses...There's just something about the look, optical aberrations and flaws included.


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 4, 2021)

My guess is around 17mm f/4 - looks like my FD 17mm f/4 at a first glance ...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 4, 2021)

cayenne said:


> I think this is one thing that I didn't realize about mirrorless cameras that I really like a LOT.
> 
> The ability to adapt 3rd party lenses, to adapt vintage lenses, and allow many more 3rd party new lenses for use.....and with focus assist, this is all possible with manual lenses.


To me, that is the only advantage of mirrorless cameras.
Most DSLR cameras can use an external EVF.
Cinema cameras commonly have interchangeable mounts and can adapt to just about anything. 
The only thing that limits adaptability is the size of any internal ND filters.
I would love to see that happen to hybrid cameras too.


----------



## navastronia (Jan 4, 2021)

cayenne said:


> I think this is one thing that I didn't realize about mirrorless cameras that I really like a LOT.
> 
> The ability to adapt 3rd party lenses, to adapt vintage lenses, and allow many more 3rd party new lenses for use.....and with focus assist, this is all possible with manual lenses.
> 
> ...



I wanted this to be me, but my favorite vintage lens, a Yashica 50 1.7 DX, just wasn't fun to use on my EOS RP. It also didn't fit properly on my old 5D, so in October, I used a dremel tool to shave the mirror down, and now I can use the lens perfectly on that body whenever I'm after that vintage look.


----------



## tigers media (Jan 5, 2021)

getting announced in 2 days on Nisi australia's insta feed yesterday they said!


----------

